# 87hunter interviews....



## 87hunter (17/1/18)

I've started a little project to get to know our industry players a little better.
What I hope will be a weekly interview with juice makers, coil builders and other South African players in the vape market.
Our first interview was with Weiner Vape Co, thanks @Rooigevaar for taking part.
You can find the interview here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/87hunter-interviews-weiner-vape-co.t46400/

If you would like to be interviewed please DM me, I'm not doing this for freebies, just wanna get to know you guys a bit better.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (17/1/18)

So awesome and well done @87hunter !

I hope lots of vendors take you up on this offer. Loved that it wasn't a Youtube thing, when I followed the link that's what I was expecting but was pleasantly surprised (I can't watch Youtube at work).

I hope @BumbleBee does an interview. That man knows his stuff and has maxed his charisma too!

Also @YeOldeOke ... Still waters run deep and I would love to hear some stuff from him.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/1/18)

@87hunter Many thanks for taking the time and effort to do this project.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/1/18)

Stosta said:


> So awesome and well done @87hunter !
> 
> I hope lots of vendors take you up on this offer. Loved that it wasn't a Youtube thing, when I followed the link that's what I was expecting but was pleasantly surprised (I can't watch Youtube at work).
> 
> ...


@Stosta Sure, I'll do an interview if @87hunter wants to.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## 87hunter (17/1/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Stosta Sure, I'll do an interview if @87hunter wants to.


That would be great. Won't you please pm me your email addy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/18)

Awesome initiative @87hunter!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (17/1/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Stosta Sure, I'll do an interview if @87hunter wants to.



I reckon that would be very interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (17/1/18)

Great idea @87hunter, following!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (17/1/18)

following

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/18)

This is great @87hunter
Thanks for the efforts. I enjoyed reading the first one
Your questions were very good!

Am watching and looking forward to the next one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/1/18)

In my opinion @87hunter needs to get a medal of some sorts for this initiative. The best thread that was started in 2018. I am surely going to follow the interviews.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/1/18)

@87hunter just out of curiousity will you be updating this thread with the links to the interviews or how can we follow it all? Maybe have and indexed list and links of some sorts?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 87hunter (18/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> @87hunter just out of curiousity will you be updating this thread with the links to the interviews or how can we follow it all? Maybe have and indexed list and links of some sorts?


Hi Anton,

Initially we are going to post the interview in the makers sub category and if they don't have one I will cross that bridge.
I will update interviews here.
I like your index idea.
I also plan to make it a Wednesday thing so people know when to expect it.

Thanks for your input bud

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## 87hunter (24/1/18)

Our next interview is with All Day Vapes, I am running a day late with it  Today is my first day back in the office and on a PC after my daughter was born 3 weeks prem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst (24/1/18)

87hunter said:


> Our next interview is with All Day Vapes, I am running a day late with it  Today is my first day back in the office and on a PC after my daughter was born 3 weeks prem.



No need for an excuse. That is a perfectly valid reason. Enjoy the new little family member and we shall wait until “some” normallity got to your schedule.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/1/18)

@87hunter Congratulations on the new member of your family, and please enjoy her first weeks with you and your wife. We are more than willing to take a back seat until the next interview is published, the anticipation makes it even better.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (24/1/18)

I want to read an interview and I want to read it now! Denying us our demands because you can not keep it in your pants is just not an acceptable excuse!

Jokes asside, many congratulations on the birth of your daughter @87hunter. Your son is yours son until he gets him a wife, your daughters your daughter for life.

Enjoy, they grow up quickly.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## 87hunter (31/1/18)

So after a weeks paternity leave I am back with an interview with All Day Vapes and @YeOldeOke 
What a gentleman to interview and I loved the range he had on offer, something for everybody.
Follow the link here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/87hunter-interviews-all-day-vapes.t46866/#post-633401

Please PM if you would like to be interviewed or alternately let me know who you would like to be interviewed and I will contact them directly.

Thanks for the patience, although 3 weeks prem the little one is healthy and the wife is still cross with me so nothings changed

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Spyro (31/1/18)

I love these man! Thanks for doing this brobeans!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (31/1/18)

Good read, thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter (28/3/18)

I took a break from online life in general after the slightly premature birth of my daughter. 
Baby is well, Mom is well and well, I'm still me.
For those of you who enjoyed the interviews we will be back in the next day or two, for those of you who don't - one more thread to overlook

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/3/18)

87hunter said:


> I took a break from online life in general after the slightly premature birth of my daughter.
> Baby is well, Mom is well and well, I'm still me.
> For those of you who enjoyed the interviews we will be back in the next day or two, for those of you who don't - one more thread to overlook



Glad that they (and you) are all fine @87hunter 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (28/3/18)

Oh WOW that's wonderful @87hunter!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (28/3/18)

87hunter said:


> I took a break from online life in general after the slightly premature birth of my daughter.
> Baby is well, Mom is well and well, I'm still me.
> For those of you who enjoyed the interviews we will be back in the next day or two, for those of you who don't - one more thread to overlook


Babies will do that


----------



## Alex (28/3/18)

I just caught up on this thread and wanted to add my voice to the others who have complimented you. 

I love this style of interview, and much prefer it to a live video format. 

Great interviews so far, learnt so much, and really looking forward to the next one.

Oh and congrats on the new addition @87hunter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/3/18)

Cant wait for next interview

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/3/18)

@87hunter 
Congrats again to you and your wife on the birth of your daughter! May the sun shine warm upon her face.

For transparency I say this in open forum; You have not asked, nor have we offered anything for the interview. However we would like to offer something as a thank you for your time and effort - especially as it coincided with the birth of your daughter, a period where I am sure you had little free time to devote to it.

We will send you a PM regarding this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter (3/4/18)

Right, Nasty Juice was kind enough to have a chat to me. its up over here
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/87-hunter-interviews-nasty-juice.t48679/

Thanks Amy and NJ crew for the insight

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter (4/4/18)

The latest interview is up, say hello to @Oupa and the crew at Vapour Mountain

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/87-hunter-interviews-vapour-mountain.t48707/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (5/4/18)

Very cool story @87hunter ! Glad everything went well and congrats again on the birth of your daughter!

As a father of two little ones, I understand all about juggling personal life and work. As @YeOldeOke mentioned above, you do not ask for any type of reward/payment for taking up your valuable time to do these interviews. Well done and I hope you keep going with this brilliant initiative!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter (16/4/18)

Watch this space - An exciting interview with @Vapington and NCV will be up before the end of the day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (16/4/18)

87hunter said:


> Watch this space - An exciting interview with @Vapington and NCV will be up before the end of the day


I hope you asked him about his shoe fetish!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 87hunter (16/4/18)

Stosta said:


> I hope you asked him about his shoe fetish!


I didn't. 
If I was single I would have asked for the Insta models numbers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 87hunter (17/4/18)

aaaaaand its finally up.
Thank you @Vapington for the great chat.
Find the latest interview here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/87-hunter-interviews-ncv.t49060/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (2/10/18)

Little bit of a back story - those of you who have read the interviews might have picked up my youngest was born a bit prem then ended up back in hospital and has not been 100% well since. Good news  she is now fat and healthy and super cute.
My wife was not well either, her cut from her c - section got infected from the inside twice. After a couple of hospital visits and a ton of antibiotics she is completely mended.
I'm not asking for sympathy at all, just giving you a back story. For the last couple of months I have been chief cook and bottle washer and interviews take the back seat to my family. 
10 simple questions can take up to an hour to get out as I do research my victims and also never want the interviews to become monotonous - thats just boring.

So the good news is I have sent some emails out and hope to pick up my project (and just get more involved in the forum agian)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/10/18)

87hunter said:


> Little bit of a back story - those of you who have read the interviews might have picked up my youngest was born a bit prem then ended up back in hospital and has not been 100% well since. Good news  she is now fat and healthy and super cute.
> My wife was not well either, her cut from her c - section got infected from the inside twice. After a couple of hospital visits and a ton of antibiotics she is completely mended.
> I'm not asking for sympathy at all, just giving you a back story. For the last couple of months I have been chief cook and bottle washer and interviews take the back seat to my family.
> 10 simple questions can take up to an hour to get out as I do research my victims and also never want the interviews to become monotonous - thats just boring.
> ...


Glad the family is all well now. Now you have teach mommy how to wash bottles

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 87hunter (2/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Glad the family is all well now. Now you have teach mommy how to wash bottles


Thanks bud, she is on holiday now so lots of time to practice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/10/18)

87hunter said:


> Thanks bud, she is on holiday now so lots of time to practice


I hope she is cooking you dinner as well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (2/10/18)

87hunter said:


> So the good news is I have sent some emails out and hope to pick up my project (and just get more involved in the forum agian)


And the great news is that your wife and daughter are doing well

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (2/10/18)

Fantastic news @87hunter ! So glad the family is doing well! All the best with the project!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter (2/10/18)

Today we get a glimpse into Uncle @Rob Fisher 's life.

What a helpful gentleman, thank you Rob. I enjoyed having the chance to interview you and get to know your back story into vaping!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/87hunter-interviews-the-legend-rob-fisher.t53926/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/10/18)

Glad all is well on the home front @87hunter 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/18)

87hunter said:


> Little bit of a back story - those of you who have read the interviews might have picked up my youngest was born a bit prem then ended up back in hospital and has not been 100% well since. Good news  she is now fat and healthy and super cute.
> My wife was not well either, her cut from her c - section got infected from the inside twice. After a couple of hospital visits and a ton of antibiotics she is completely mended.
> I'm not asking for sympathy at all, just giving you a back story. For the last couple of months I have been chief cook and bottle washer and interviews take the back seat to my family.
> 10 simple questions can take up to an hour to get out as I do research my victims and also never want the interviews to become monotonous - thats just boring.
> ...



Oh my word, @87hunter - I can just imagine how tough that must have been on all of you. So happy to hear that all is well now.

Looking forward to reading the 87hunter interviews!!!
Just read the one on Rob Fisher and I loved it


----------



## Chanelr (2/10/18)

Glad to see that mom and little baby is doing better @87hunter.

Keep up the great interviews

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter (26/2/19)

I hear the third restart means you really mean business.

Decided to admit it, I have depression, I do go AWOL from all forms of social media for months on end and I can be a little bit weird, but I enjoy this and it gives me something to work towards.

Watch this space, it may not be a juice maker next, nor a shop owner, but this guy will have you wrapped around his little jig....

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (26/2/19)

87hunter

I rated your last post as Winner not only because I can't wait to find out what you've got up your sleeve, but also for admitting that you suffer from depression. Join the club - there are so many of us in it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

